# Too long filename in RAR



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I can't unrar an archive because winrar says the file name is too long.
But I can see & open the file from within winrar window.

How to change the file name without unrar it first?


Thank you


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Open the archive, right-click and 'rename' the file.


----------



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

How to rename after open and right click?
There's no rename option.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

What version of Winrar do you have? Are you sure you right-clicked on the file in the archive?


----------



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

I use winrar 3.20

Ok, I'll get the latest version to see if I can rename.


----------

